# Smelt fishing



## mountainman (Jun 5, 2002)

went out 7pm till 330 am on the west shore.only got about 30smelsers i need more for frying.jiggin withhalis 5 cranks off bottom worked the best.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Whit I usually set the light 2-3 feet below the ice in a different hole. When I am bringing the smelt up they swirl pretty good and would get caught on the light. Just helps not losing so many fish.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I set mine (2) outside the shanty so the batteries don't take up any room and let all of the cord out on them (I think it's a 15 foot cord). IMHO it gets the "aoura" (sp) going when it is set that deep as opposed to just under the ice.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

How close to the light do you set your lines? Let say you set the light at 15 ft.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I use my Vexilar to see where the fish are in the water column. If you see more than one set of fish, fish them both and chances are one set will be more actie than the other. Before I had a flasher or access to a camera always started at the bottom and worked my way up verrry slowly, smelt often hit on the raise. Every now and then look down into your "aoura" to see if there is a gathering by the light-now that's cool to see a group of smelt swarming your bait/light. Always remember how many reels up from the bottom you are-make sure the people you are fishing with do the same-make sure to know how much line your reel brings in for every turn (and know the specs on everyone elses also). Hope this helps...better sharpen your scissors!


----------

